# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Моя первая зеркалка

## Johnalkash

Всем привет! 
Буду краток. Купил фотоаппарат. Фотографировать не умею. Учусь. Сам.
Времени мало. Материала много. Идет туго. 
До ума доводить долго. И терпения не хватает. А похвастать охота.
Так что выставляю как есть. Сырые. Без какой-либо обработки.
А как появятся терпение и время - покажу и обработанные. 

Ах, да, собственно, инструмент: Nikon D90 18-105 kit

----------


## Johnalkash

Итак, первая небольшая серия - *ДОМАШНИЕ ЖИВОТНЫЕ*
_(без обработки, не лайтрумил, не шарпил, не кропал)_

1) На прогулке. ААА!!! Летающая такса!!!


2) В настоящее время у родителей в своем доме целый табор зверей. 3 собаки, 2 кота.
Это *АЛЬФ*. Странное создание повышенной лохматости, с трудом управляющее собственными ногами.


3) Его подружка – *ЛАНА*. Крайне подвижное создание, красивая и мощная. Иногда приходится сажать на цепь – даже в порыве дружелюбного лобызания может запросто сбить человека с ног.


4) Перемещаемся внутрь дома. Кот *БАРСИК*. Наглый, жирный, прожорливый, как и любой нормальный кот.


5) Его подружка кошка *БЕЛКА*. Помесь персидского с дворовым, поэтому немножко нестандартная на мордочку. Мелкая и худая, потому как в доме есть наглый, жирный и прожорливый кот.


6) Уходим в гости к друзьям. Кот, который пьет исключительно из смесителя в ванной


7) В следующих гостях. *БАРСИК*, британец с почти родословной. Важный и чопорный, с характером.

----------


## Johnalkash

Попробую продолжить – *ПОРТРЕТНЫЕ ПОТУГИ*
_(с этим жанром есть определенные сложности – из-за отсутствия времени приходится иногда совмещать фотки и пьянки, и неминуемо возникают 2 большие трудности: а) крайне сложное для съемки освещение; б) как правило, пьяный фотограф…)_

*Анастасия
*



*Полина
*



Мой *дедушка* на своем дне рождения, 9 мая 2011.


Моя жена *Лидия* _(фильтр SOFT FOCUS)_

----------


## Валерьевна

Анастасия и Полина получились прелесть!!!  :Tender: 
со всей своей детской непосредственностью!!!
 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Johnalkash

*Валерьевна*, спасибо!


*Мини-вылазка на 8 мая*

----------


## Johnalkash

Это был мой первый рассвет. 
Проснулся я в 4 утра. Отчаянно слипались глаза, ноги не слушались, утренняя прохлада, граничившая с откровенным холодом, гнала обратно под одеяло. Только лишь усилием воли я заставил себя влезть в кофту и выйти на улицу.
Провести разведку на местности заранее не удалось, успел только глянуть в Гугле, что где-то там, в той точке, куда я направлялся, должен быть рукав Оби. Гугл не подвел, и пока солнце только готовилось показать свою макушку над горизонтом, на противоположной рассвету стороне моему взору предстали практически шишкинские и васнецовские пейзажи!



Туманнная дымка и необычный свет раннего утра окрасили майский пейзаж в осеннее тона.



Неяркий свет придавал окружающим картинам некую таинственность, а еще не исчезнувшая с небосклона луна делала картинку абсолютно нереальной.



И чудилось, что дом остался где-то очень далеко, а ты находишься в сказке, и искренне казалось, что через секунду из мутной воды покажется улыбающаяся русалка…

----------


## Johnalkash

И вот, наконец, началось! Пылая волшебным светом, разрывая своими огненными лучами тонкую пелену утреннего неба, оно показалось из-за горизонта!







Я еще долго бродил по берегу протоки, по полю, по пересекающей его дороге, нащелкав в общей сложности больше сотни снимков. Для первой серьезной вылазки в поля сносных (на мой взгляд) фото получилось гораздо больше, чем я рассчитывал. Около 8 утра я зачехлился и направился обратно. Ударный труд на даче сменялся то перерывом обеденным, то перерывом творческим – благо небо в тот день  само просилось в объектив.

----------


## Johnalkash

Затем грянул затяжной послеобеденный дождь, а когда, наконец, облака растворились в небесной синеве, я решил поймать момент. Пока не по сезону палящее солнце вконец не уничтожило следы недавнего дождя, я ринулся в зелень родительского участка.



Черемуха в цвету – это всегда красиво. Жаль, что фото не передает запахов…



Кто бы знал, что это… Лично я не знаю…

----------


## Johnalkash

Когда небо затянуло облаками, и зарядил дождь, я уже было перечеркнул все свои планы на вечер. Но к семи часам вечера и моей неописуемой радости тучи побелели, небо посинело, а солнце позвало на закат. На мой первый закат. Я не стал сопротивляться. В этот раз я отправился на противоположный берег протоки, где совершенно неожиданно для себя наткнулся на поле из Огоньков. Также неожиданно узнал от проезжающего мима мужичка, что Огоньки-то, оказывается, в Красную Книгу занесены…



Любоваться ими можно было бесконечно, но солнце уже неслось к горизонту, а, значит, и мне нужно было поторопиться. Навернув на объектив звездный светофильтр, я поймал отражение заходящего солнца в воде.


В отсутствие утренней дымки место потеряло свою неповторимую нереальность, однако, длинный лучи заходящего солнца сделали картинку не менее привлекательной.



А вот эту фотку я, признаться, сначала не оценил. А зря…



На секунду задержавшись у самого горизонта, солнце осветило небо совсем уже нереальными красками. А ложкой дегтя стал мой пока что маленький опыт – экспозицию замерил не совсем правильно,  как следствие – черное месиво вместо закатных береговых зарослей. Ну ничего, я еще вернусь сюда! Обязательно вернусь… 



Признаюсь, я не дотерпел до самого интересного – в полчаса после заката краски неба буйствую по полной программе. Но день для меня и так уже был более чем насыщенным, поэтому, сделав на прощанье еще пару кадров, я поспешил обратно.

----------


## Johnalkash

И В КАЧЕСТВЕ POST SCRIPTUM
Еще когда делал эти два кадра, крутилась мысль на потугах на некоторую сюжетность. 
Кому не лень – прокомментируйте, насколько это удалось. Итак, 

*1) «ТРИ БОГАТЫРЯ»*


*2) «ВЫБОР»*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кому не лень – прокомментируйте, насколько это удалось.


Комментирую все, что просмотрела- СУПЕР! Жень, у тебя глаз очень внимательный и ВИДЯЩИЙ. Поэтому все работы индивидуальны! С удовольствием буду заходить в твою темку, НО!!! Пожалуйста, не выкладывай на радикале, там столько рекламы!!! А сейчас и видео зафигачили. Я буду их ставить в блокировку, ужасный сервер. Лучше всего- *********com

----------


## Johnalkash

Мариш, как скажешь. Надо на savepic - будет там.
Я ж не в курсе - всякие дополнительные рекламы стоят у меня в блокировке, поэтому визуально для меня радикал - чистейший лист. :-)
Но раз там не надо - значит не надо

----------


## PAN

> Лучше всего- *********com


 :Yes4: ...
и превьюшка у них покрупнее, а значит лучше видно предварительную композицию...

Тока не на .ком, на на .ру...)))

http://*********ru/





> Но раз там не надо - значит не надо


Хороший мальчик... :Grin:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

упс. как я вдрук увидела в тему.. после кучи  отчетов позвонила  мужу  и  сказала- возьми  на рыбалку- травы хочу...
 потом фоткала  и писала на попавшихся  листах...
 а  тут  вылолил СПАСИБО фото- репорт! бальзам!!!! спасибо!
 еще очень  запало  и отпечаталось- фото портреты - без фотошопа-- ОООчень  уважаю... СПАСИБО!

----------


## Катя-тигра

> Всем привет! 
> Буду краток. Купил фотоаппарат. Фотографировать не умею. Учусь. Сам.
> Ах, да, собственно, инструмент: Nikon D90 18-105 kit


  :Tender:  Красивые у вас фотографии! А расскажите как вы выбирали инструмент  :Smile3:

----------


## Johnalkash

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, *Катя-тигра*, спасибо за отзывы.

Зеркалку выбирал просто - на стыке имеющихся у камеры функций и имеющихся у меня средств  :Smile3: 
Одним из основных  требований к тушке было наличие автобреккетинга экспозиции (как появится побольше времени, побалуюсь HDR). Ни у D300, ни у D5000 этого не было. Зато был у D90. На аппараты более высокого уровня уже не хватало денег.
Кит на 18-105 вместо 18-55 брал умышленно - по цене разница не существенная, зато по расстояниям возможностей больше. На любительском уровне решает основные задачи. А заодно и дает понять, нравится ли тебе фотографировать, хочешь ли ты дальше развиваться в этом направлении и нужны ли тебе объективы покруче и подороже.

Ну и по отзывам с инета и от друзей D90 - аппарат надежный и качественный (теперь и сам подтверждаю, как счастливый обладатель  :Smile3: )

----------


## vichny

> Всем привет! 
> Буду краток. Купил фотоаппарат. Фотографировать не умею. Учусь. Сам.
> Времени мало. Материала много. Идет туго. 
> До ума доводить долго. И терпения не хватает. А похвастать охота.
> Так что выставляю как есть. Сырые. Без какой-либо обработки.
> А как появятся терпение и время - покажу и обработанные. 
> 
> Ах, да, собственно, инструмент: Nikon D90 18-105 kit


Вот тоже прикупила вторую зеркалку Nikon D80 18-135 тоже китовый.Тоже учусь, функций очень много разбираюсь потихоньку...
На мой взгляд и по функционалу камеры схожи.Мне не хватает встроенной вспышки вот хочу прикупить дополнительную,а какую не знаю.... Может что посоветуете.Инфы в инете прочитала много,но так выбор еще не сделала...Хотелось бы что то проверенного.
Еще про ваше фото,( и про мои тоже) фото получаются хорошие на первый взгляд любителя,качественные.Но стала замечать на фото,что то не хватает,какая то дымка,посоветуйте как с ней бороться,как улучшить качество??? Прочитала что для этого нужны фильтры,но опять загвоздка,какие??Может всем этим вы уже пользуетесь- посоветуйте.Зеркальные камеры самые лучшие,но с ними нужно уметь работать...

----------


## Johnalkash

*vichny*, 
по поводу дымки и улучшения качества - ничего не могу сказать. Слишком расплывчатый клмментарий и очень сложно понять, что ты имеешь ввиду.
В любом случае, принципов 2 (по крайней мере, в моей голове):
1) читать книги по фотографии. Для начала общие принципы работы аппарата, общие принципы настроек для съемки, а затем уже отдельные книги и статьи по отдельным видам съемик (пейзаж, портрет, макро и тд). Про композицию говорить не буду - это отдельная тема.
2) пробовать, проверять и опровергать на практике то, что ты вычитываешь в книгах. Поставь камеру на штатив, определись, что ты снимаешь, вспомни, какие параметры съеки возможны (и их 100% будет больше, чем один вариант), поиграй с настройками, сделай несколько разных по предварительным настройкам кадров с одной точки. Приди домой, загрузи в комп, посмотри на изоражения, проанализируй, что дают тебе меняющиеся настройки (если что-то дают вообще).
Тогда уже постепенно будешь на своей коже понимать, о чем пишут в книгах, и для себя выяснишь, какие параметры съемки и в каких ситуациях дают лучший для тебя результат.

А про вспышку...
Я себе на eBay взял недорогую внешнюю китайский, за полторы тыщи. Крутится в двух направлениях, есть возможность менять мощность, есть рассеиватель.
Для того, чтобы освоить принципы работы с внешней вспышкой - хватит за глаза. А уже когда наберешься опыта, тогда уже ясно будет, нужна тебе фирменная качественная вспышка за конские деньги или нет.

Фильтры.
У меня в наборе - поляризатор и ультрафиолет на повседневку (что они дают - можно в инете почитать, инфы навалом).
кроме того есть еще Soft Focus, пара звездных фильтров и пара ND фильтров.

----------


## vichny

Загружу попозже фото,что бы понять про какую дымку я говорю....кстати на вашем фото она тоже есть,передача цвета так что ли сказать.Вот как раз нужны эти фильтры полярик и ультрофилет.Но я так поняла из описаний из инета,что они как раз таки и улучшают качество фото.Но их опять таки огромный выбор...С функциями я в принципе разобралась,пробовала очень много,немного с выдержками не получается но учусь...Soft Focus, звездный фильтр и  ND фильтр что дают какие эффекты??

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1405630.jpg[/IMG]Вот что смогла загрузить

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1384113.jpg [/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1409712.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

[IMG]http://*********net/1403571.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

А вот здесь как раз таки эта дымка и причем на многих фото,то ли выдержка не та то ли не знаю...
[IMG]http://*********net/1426098.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

А здесь для примера не хватило света(вспышки) и тоже дымка...

[IMG]http://*********net/1383090.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

это прамо  курс  помощи какой-то. Спасибо.
Знатокам видней конечно. но  я  девочку  с  тюльпанами. прямо прочувствовала. такое акцентное настроение- супер! и размывшийся  тюльпан  в  тему( мое   чувствование)- прамо  параллель- цветы исчезают  а юность  вечна-- банально-  но  контраст   четень!   очень  понравилось  фото! спасибо!
а про фотик  я  все  читаю.  у  меня то вообще ... кладесь  парадоксов  фотик... вот  послушаю  Вас  и  может что  пойму. потрачу все  до копейки  и  буду  уже  не просто  -- как  мнея называют- больная  девушка  с  фотоапаратом.  а с  ..... хорошим фотопаратом... смеюсь   конесно.  ВСЕМ  ВАМ  СПАСИБО  ЗА  ПОЗИТИВ  И  СОВЕТ,, УЧУСЬ!

----------


## Johnalkash

> А здесь для примера не хватило света(вспышки) и тоже дымка...


так и не понимаю, что такое "дымка"
давай подробнее - где конкретно, в какой части снимка, на каком объекте, в чем выражается.
А то может быть мы о разных вещах говорим.

----------


## vichny

> так и не понимаю, что такое "дымка"
> давай подробнее - где конкретно, в какой части снимка, на каком объекте, в чем выражается.
> А то может быть мы о разных вещах говорим.


 Даже не знаю как объяснить эту дымку может только я ее вижу,.....так сказать как бы пелена,передача цвета,глубина четкости цвета.
Попозже загружу фото для примера,что бы вы поняли про какую дымку я говорю..... конечно не свое....фото.

----------


## vichny

Четкая,передача цвета,сочная зелень, без дымки
[IMG]http://*********net/1504489.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

А здесь как раз присутствует дымка,пелена,не сочность фото.... Вот теперь сравните верхнее фото  и нижнее разницу сразу видно...
[IMG]http://*********net/1451241.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vichny

Вот тоже какая то нечеткость....
[IMG]http://*********net/1488111.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Johnalkash

хм...  :Dntknw: 
Между первой и второй фоткой вижу разницу в насыщенности зеленого цвета...
ну и первая фотка поконтрастнее будет...
А в третьей фотке главный объект нерезкий получился, насколько могу видеть...

----------


## vichny

Причем на многих фото нет резкости .....особенно если они сделаны в автомате....На предпоследней тоже нет резкости, а не контраста с зеленным цветом.А как добиться этой резкости ума не приложу...Дымка эта ли, или ли резкости не хватает не знаю....Особенно если в даль фотографировать, вообще нет четкости передачи цвета....резкости...

----------


## Johnalkash

> Причем на многих фото нет резкости .....особенно если они сделаны в автомате....На предпоследней тоже нет резкости, а не контраста с зеленным цветом.А как добиться этой резкости ума не приложу...Дымка эта ли, или ли резкости не хватает не знаю....Особенно если в даль фотографировать, вообще нет четкости передачи цвета....резкости...


Так… что-то слишком много всего, друг с другом не связанного, понакидано в этот маленький пост… Я хоть сам и не профи, но попробую что-нить подсказать.
Во-первых, забудь о режиме “AUTO”. Покупать зеркалку, чтобы щелкать в автомате (даже на первых порах) – по меньшей мере неразумно. Есть 4 режима, которые нужно использовать: приоритет выдержки, приоритет диафрагмы, программный и ручной. Я пока что чаще всего использую приоритет диафрагмы. В этом режиме ты выбираешь значение диафрагмы, а аппарат автоматом подбирает к ней значение выдержки. Диафрагма отвечает за глубину резкости. Самый очевидный и частый пример – портрет с размытым фоном. Когда фон размыт, значение диафрагмы маленькое, как и глубина резкости. Когда на портрете фон четкий и резкий, значит, значение диафрагмы большое.
Далее, такое ощущение, что в последнем предложении ты ассоциируешь четкость передачи цвета и резкость.
Резкость при съемке пейзажа появляется, когда ты ставишь бОльшее значение диафрагмы (причем, я видел рекомендации ставить диафрагму на 11-14, чтобы избежать искривления на бОльших значениях). Увеличивается глубина резкости, и все поле кадра выглядит резким.
По поводу четкости на более близких расстояниях – смотри, в какую точку фокусируется твой аппарат. Какая глубина резкости, экспериментируй и анализируй настройки и результат. (В принципе, любое утверждение по технике съемки я бы предлагал опробовать самостоятельно и решить, насколько ты сам считаешь его верным/ложным, подходящим/неприемлемым именно для себя и по каким причинам.)
А дымка… несочность цвета…
Конечно, могу предположить, что поможет поляризационный фильтр, но как оно на деле…
Свет солнца, падающий на зелень, частично отражается и делает зелень немножко белее, сиречь менее зеленой. Поляризационный фильтр как раз борется с отражением света и помогает вернуть насыщенные цвета. Попробуй, вдруг это решит проблему с «дымкой».

----------


## Магистр

> [IMG]http://*********net/1405630.jpg[/IMG]Вот что смогла загрузить


ГРИП маловата, диафрагмочку бы зажать, ну а выдержка 1/160 удлинится и при макро гарантирован смаз, так что штатив вам необходим.




> А вот здесь как раз таки эта дымка и причем на многих фото,то ли выдержка не та то ли не знаю...
> [IMG]http://*********net/1426098.jpg[/IMG]






> Четкая,передача цвета,сочная зелень, без дымки
> [IMG]http://*********net/1504489.jpg[/IMG]


 убитый рисунок, картинка неестественная.




> А здесь как раз присутствует дымка,пелена,не сочность фото.... Вот теперь сравните верхнее фото  и нижнее разницу сразу видно...
> [IMG]http://*********net/1451241.jpg[/IMG]


присутствие воздушной перспективы придает снимку объемности, смотрится значительно приятнее, и объемнее.
что-то я не вижу дымки, если вы про то, что фон в расфокусе, так на такой диафрагме так и будет.




> Причем на многих фото нет резкости .....особенно если они сделаны в автомате....На предпоследней тоже нет резкости, а не контраста с зеленным цветом.А как добиться этой резкости ума не приложу...Дымка эта ли, или ли резкости не хватает не знаю....Особенно если в даль фотографировать, вообще нет четкости передачи цвета....резкости...


 диафрагма 3,5
 Диафрагма 14
 Диафрагма 32

надеюсь понятно объяснил?





> .....
> А дымка… несочность цвета…
> Конечно, могу предположить, что поможет поляризационный фильтр, но как оно на деле…...


Мы живем на планете Земля, и эта планета покрыта Атмосферой, это не абсолютно прозрачная субстанция, иначе бы над головой было не голубое небо а черное со звездами, как на Луне. Вот именно эта плотность воздуха и дает нам ощущение передачи воздушности, чем толще слой воздуха между камерой и предметом, тем сильнее оказывается воздействие на цвет.


обратите внимание какие красно-оранжевые листья не переднем плане, они такие же яркие и вдали, на линии горизонта, но воздушная дымка создает нам ощущение воздушной перспективы, и благодаря ей мы ощущаем огромное пространство.

----------


## strekoza31

Я тоже долго мечтала о зеркалке, пока смогла финансово осилить только Nikon D3100. Кстати мне очень помогает вот этот сайт http://review.lospopadosos.com/nikon-d3100

----------


## strekoza31

подскажите как вставить сюда фотографии

----------


## Магистр

ответить в теме, расширенный режим, управление вложениями, там загрузить фото и всё.
либо выкладывать в других онлайн ресурсах и вставлять код для загрузки на форумах.

----------


## Магистр

> .... http://review.lospopadosos.com/nikon-d3100


почитал, уж больно человек хочет из зеркалки сделать мыльницу.




> Как настроить Nikon D3100:
> Beep OFF


 - здесь дело вкуса пользователя, иногда мне сигнал нужен и я его включаю, иногда мешает и я отключаю, так что все по ситуации.



> ISO sensivity settings, Auto ISO ON


Авто ISO - большая болячка, когда вы хотите получить качественную картинку а камера вам поставит ISO 800? то кадр испорчен, лучше контролировать параметр самому.



> Auto distortion control ON.


Шумоподавление в камере приводит к снижению темпов съемки, да и на процессор в камере менее мощный чем в компе, поэтому шумы давятся не так аккуратно, а в быстром, неконтролируемом режиме. при работе на компе вы можете контролировать визуально на сколько снижать шумы.



> Что нужно приобрести дополнительно:
> Высокоскоростную карту памяти формата SD, в комплекте её нет.


А разве зеркалки комплектовались картами памяти? Это не мыльницы.




> Режим Q. Никон заявляет, что это режим для тихой съёмки, но на мой слух громкость затвора такая же, разве что затвор закрывается не сразу, а когда вы отпускаете кнопку. Сам режим гораздо медленнее, что быстро надоедает.


механический затвор всегда будет издавать звуки , поэтому тихий режим, это не соответствует громкости звука.




> Что понравилось:
> 
> *При включении камеры включается дисплей*, правда, на нём нет режима picture control.


Я бы сказал, это огромный недостаток. Поскольку нет малого информационного дисплея, а большой цветной слишком прожорливый, и съедает энергию, которая может быть использована для съемки. Так можно потратить половину ёмкости аккума на настройку камеры, а на съемку не хватит заряда.

В остальном статья читается легко и для начинающего любителя не самая "вредная", может дать представление о камере. Намного страшнее читать отзывы людей, которые в восторге пишут, что купили первую зеркалку уже два дня ею владеют, полны восторгов, но инструкцию пока не читали, поэтому есть ряд вопросов как снимать. Вот такие восторги как раз ни о чем хорошем не говорят.

----------


## Piligrim

> Причем на многих фото нет резкости .....особенно если они сделаны в автомате....На предпоследней тоже нет резкости, а не контраста с зеленным цветом.А как добиться этой резкости ума не приложу...Дымка эта ли, или ли резкости не хватает не знаю....Особенно если в даль фотографировать, вообще нет четкости передачи цвета....резкости...


Насчет диафрагмы и ещё некоторых нюансов - с характеристикой атмосферы и пр., достаточно читабельно и кратко уже донёс Магистр, и БОКАЛИСТ.
Действительно, не совсем ясно - что именно это за "дымка", о которой Вы упоминали.
Отмечу ещё одну характеристику, которую, возможно, вы и понимаете под "дымкой": неотрегулированный баланс белого. Особенно это заметно было на 2-й из приведённых фотографий (да и на 3-й). Как уклонение от естественного (или избираемого Вами, но отличающегося от естественного тона).
Смысл "баланса белого"... Разные источники света излучают свет разного спектрального состава (даже звёзды отличаются по цвету, а отличие лампы накаливания и сварки слишком явны). Глаз человека в обычной жизни не обращает на отличие в "цвете света". Но когда изображение отображается где-то, передаётся, вот тут-то и оказывается, что есть явное отличие - того, что воспринимаем в жизни, и изображении! Подразумеваем мысленно одно, а получается другое!
А самый простой пример необходимости выставления баланса белого - освещение лампы накаливания.

Именно в цифровой технике есть возможность (по сравнению с плёнкой - уникальная) регулировать это цветовосприятие матрицы. Кроме полуавтоматических режимов, в цифре есть выставление "вручную" баланса белого. Про режим "автомата" я не говорю. Хотя у самого были случаи, когда сам из-за усталости и холода просто был не в том состоянии, чтоб что-то выставлять, и , пользуясь возможностями "пушки", просто вёл репортаж по природному объекту. Это - исключение. И, если такое случается, то и готовишься дома всё обрабатывать в редакторе.

На втором снимке , на мой взгляд, более заметно именно отклонение по цветовой гамме. Может, именно  это и называете "дымкой"?
Кроме безусловных законов живописи есть личностное восприятие: кому-то очень нравится "лубок", кому-то нравятся именно яркие, броские цвета, и некоторые производители расчитывают на яркость монитора фотика, чтоб продукция пользовалась спросом. А профи скажет: "убитый снимок"... или ещё лучше: "никакой снимок"...
В любом случае, я только дополнил ответы других пользователей, может, кто-то дополнит и меня. :)

----------


## Johnalkash

Кстати говоря,*vichny*, а у тебя откалиброван монитор?
Все мы смотрим на фотки через свои мониторы, и по-разному откалиброванные монгиторы дают разные картинки.
Я вот например сделал фотку, послал другу похвастать. Он грит - хня! шли негатив, надо ж подправить. Подправил и переслал мне обратно - так у меня монитор вообще отвратительный результат выдал...

----------


## magistr

монитор может быть откалиброван или не откалиброван, а по разному откалиброванными не могут быть, это как "1 кг. в вариации центрального рынка", или "настойка валерьянки от аптеки№5" - есть стандарт, и калибраторы приводят цветовой профиль монитора к стандартным цветовым оттенкам. 
Другое дело, что мониторы на PVA матрице калибруются хуже чем s-IPS матрицы, а про TNF лучше забыть, только если для телика, кино смотреть - то сойдеть.

----------


## wwwolk

Полагаю, говоря "по разному откалиброван" имелось ввиду настроен на другую цветовую температуру. Если же говорить о калибровке, Магистр прав, либо монитор откалиброван, либо нет.  
Настройка же цветовой температуры монитора, нужна в основном для того чтобы при распечатке получать то что видишь на экране. Там, конечно, помимо этого еще много тонкостей, цветовой профиль, сам принтер, бумага, чернила и т.д. 
Для элтшников стандартом считали 6500 . Теперь же куча производителей и единого стандарта как бы нет. В большинстве мониторов "температура" это параметр "Color/Цвет", который может принимать значения "Normal/Обычный", "Warm(er)/Теплее или числовые -  5000К, 6000К, 6500К и т.д. От настройки цветовой температуры зависит, каким будет белый цвет на мониторе - он может меняться от желтоватого до синеватого.
Так что при правильной калибровке белый цвет, должен быть белым, а вот какая это будет температура в цифрах, это у разных производителей может быть по разному.

----------


## Саня Кэп

господа...а девушка то уже ушла))а дымка -сталась)))
а может это был дефект обьектива или размытый отпечаток пальцев...а скорее всего так как дело происходила на АВТОМАТЕ это ошибка автофокуса ...

----------

